# überprüfen auf KEINE get-paramter



## oetzi (11. Jun 2007)

moin moin,
wie kann ich überprüfen, ob keine parameter übergeben worden sind beim aufruf einer seite?

bei mir wird immer eine seite xy.jsp aufgerufen und je nach dem welcher button geklickt worden ist, der content anders gefüllt.
jetzt möchte ich einfach, dass wenn kein button geklickt wird (sprich z.b. beim ersten aufruf der seite) die startseite angezeigt wird.


----------



## SlaterB (11. Jun 2007)

Gegenfrage: wenn jemand Parameter schickt, wie kannst du das feststellen?

wenn du es schaffst, Parameter auszulesen, dann weißt du doch auch ob sie nicht da sind?

-----

schaue nach ob
getParameterNames()
oder
getParameterMap()
leer ist


----------



## oetzi (11. Jun 2007)

mhh, veraff ich was? hab nicht gut geschlafen  :wink: 

ich habe z.b. ein button "btn1" der den value "vbtn1" hat
jetzt kann ich ja mit --> if ((request.getParameter("btn1")!=null) <-- überprüfen ob dieser button geklickt worden ist.
aber wie mach ich es jetzt, wenn keiner gedrückt wurde. ich habe übrigens verschiede buttons mit verschiedenen bezeichnungen.
könnte  jetzt natürlich jeden button überprüfen wie oben beschrieben, aber es müsste doch ne methode geben, die einfach überprüft, ob überhaupt parameter übergeben wurden oder?


----------



## SlaterB (11. Jun 2007)

so ist die Frage schon etwas intelligenter gestellt, ja,

und dafür habe ich die passenden Operationen auch genannt


----------



## oetzi (11. Jun 2007)

arg, ach du meine güte ^^
die nächste nacht muss länger werden! :wink:
hab das glaube ich als signatur gelesen *räusper*
dann probier ich dat jetzt mal
danke danke


----------

